# Trying to join in Staten Island, NY.



## John D (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi, I am interested in becoming a Freemason. I have been trying to reach out to a local lodge in Staten Island, NY but I have been unable to get in touch with someone. I do not know any Freemasons so I do not have someone to ask. I have wanted to be a Freemason for a long time and I believe I am ready to take a step towards becoming one. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 14, 2017)

John D said:


> Hi, I am interested in becoming a Freemason. I have been trying to reach out to a local lodge in Staten Island, NY but I have been unable to get in touch with someone. I do not know any Freemasons so I do not have someone to ask. I have wanted to be a Freemason for a long time and I believe I am ready to take a step towards becoming one. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.



https://nymasons.org/2016/lodge-locator/

I'm sure you have tried this but if not, here is a lodge locator and it looks like there is one on Staten Island. Tompkins 471...You can try to correspond with them by contacting through their website or just go by there on a night of stated meetings and speak with anyone there or specifically the secretary.

http://tompkins471.com/about

Good luck to you.


----------



## Henry R (Dec 17, 2017)

John D said:


> Hi, I am interested in becoming a Freemason. I have been trying to reach out to a local lodge in Staten Island, NY but I have been unable to get in touch with someone. I do not know any Freemasons so I do not have someone to ask. I have wanted to be a Freemason for a long time and I believe I am ready to take a step towards becoming one. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.



Feel free to email me at henryinet@gmail.com


----------

